# rubber bobber stop problem...



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

I like the tiny rubber bobber stops, but I have been having a problem with the bobber stop catching/sticking on my reel lines when I am casting the bobber-stops deep (like 12-15 feet). It is causing a whiplash when casting and the minnows of course come flying off the hook when the whiplash occurs--any remedies out there for this? No problems with this when I am fishing at a shallow depth and the bobber-stop doesn't get down onto my reel...thanks for any help!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you tried the slip knots?


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Have you tried the slip knots?


yes--I use them too, but they seem to shed quickly and lose their hold.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Trim your slip knots about 1/8 to 1/4 inch on either side of the knot. Once the string is wet, just pull on the ends and tighten the knot so it holds better.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Spit on it while pulling tight. I trim all but 1/8th inch off or less. Pull tight twice if using braid.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

What I've found to cause this for me are 2 things. First, and for me the biggest cause, is aluminum oxide or stainless rod guides. They have a sharper edge, and usually a smaller hole, when compared to ceramic guides, and the stops like to catch on them. The second is cast style. I try to give it a kinda underhand flip and keep the rod pointed straight at the target so the line makes less contact with the guides. I hope that makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I have zero problems with the thread ones if pulled tight.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Another vote for the thread ones. Wet, tighten, use pliers if you need, trim tags short as possible


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...or just anchor closer to the spot your fishing...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OR use a longer pole. 8" pole plus 3'-4' hanging will get you about 12' without going on the spool.
Sometimes, when dipping way back behind the trees/ branches, I'll use my long steelhead pole.
And the longer pole really helps when you get snagged on a branch 6'-7' down.
I like the very small rubber stops from Ebay.
Like these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/126-Rubber-...786705?hash=item1a0c7ece91:g:e6oAAOSwiYFXFFDN

or 2#-6# like these (small)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/float-stops...1044d7813453b6fae7ea4f&pid=100508&rk=1&rkt=1&

Deeper than 9',,,,, we 'll throw jigs.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I normally use the threaded ones too, just make sure you wet them before tightening them, also making your own out of dental floss works well too


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I use the rubber stops also. I haven't had any problems with the ones I'm using now, but I've had issues with past brands. I'm normally catfishing 20-30# mono with my slip bobbers. 
SO maybe it's just the rubber stops you currently have?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the thread ones too...I've never had a problem with them...either not pulling the knot tight enough or not trimming the knot down enough...that would be my guess...


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The rubber ones come in two sizes,4#-6#&8#-12#,with either type, always end your cast with the rod tip pointing toward your target.This create less line slap on the guides.


----------

